# Traditional Kills: 2012



## Jake Allen

Here we go with another year!
(Sorry I am a little late)

Looking forward to pictures and stories! 
Please post 'em up. 

For your viewing pleasure, traditional kills from previous years:

2011
video:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=681558


TBG "First Blood"
Luke Russell ~ Black Bear ~ Black Widow Recurve~ June 2012
Nolan Hubbard ~ Deer ~ Damon Howatt Recurve ~ 9-11-2012..Congratulations Nolan!
Nolan: June 22, 2013 ~ Hog ~ Damon Howett RC, Bear Razorhead:
Ronnie Cross ~ Deer ~ Longbow ~ 9-09-2012...Congratulations Ronnie!
Chispin Henry ~ Buck ~ Longbow ~ 9.23.2012...Congratulations Chris!
Luke Russell ~ Buck ~ BW Recurve ~ 10.27.2012...Congratulations Luke!



thread:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=594259

2010
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=493599
video: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=597991

2009 - 
video: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?...ditional+kills
thread: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?...ditional+kills

2008
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?...ditional+kills


----------



## stick-n-string

Who is going to be first?  Good luck guys!


----------



## dm/wolfskin

January 07, 2012 Squirrel shot with 49# Buffalo bow, Hex Head on Heritage 90 shaft

January 08, 2012 two Squirrels shot with 49# Buffalo bow, Hex Head on a Heritage 90 shaft

February 06, 2012 sow pig shot with 49# Buffalo bow, Land Shark BH on a Heritage 75 shaft.

June 06, 2012 sow pig shot with 50# Bear Kodiak Magnum, 190 Grizzly BH on a GT3555 shaft.

July 31, 2012 Armadillo shot with 50# Bear Kodiak Magnum, 160 Grizzly BH on a GT3555 shaft

August 30, 2012 Armadillo shot with 50# Bear Kodiak Magnum, 160 Grizzly BH on a GT1535 shaft

September 03, 2012 Dove shot with 50# Bear Kodiak Magnum, Hex Head on Heritage 75 shaft

September 12, 2012 doe shot with 50# Bear Kodiak Magnum, 160 Land Shark BH on GT3555 shaft

October 03, 2012 doe shot with 50# Bear Kodiak Magnum, 190 Interceptor Shark BH on GT3555 shaft

October 14, 2012 4 pointer shot with 50# Bear Kodiak Magnum, 190 Interceptor Shark on a GT 3555 shaft

October 20, 2012 Dove shot with 50# Bear Kodiak Magnum, Judo point Heritage 90 shaft

October 20, 2012 Squirrel shot with 50# Bear Kodiak Magnum, Hex Head on Heritage 75 shaft

November 04, 2012 Squirrel shot with 50# Shakespeare Wonderbow Necedah, Hex Head on Heritage 150 shaft

November 16, 2012 Squirrel shot with 50# Shakespeare Necedah, Field Point (pick up wrong arrow) Gold Tip 1535 shaft

December 11, 2012 Squirrel shot with 50# Shakespeare Necedah, Hex Head on a Heritage 150 Shaft

December 12, 2012 doe shot with 50# Shakespeare Necedah, Shark 190g Interceptor broadhead on Gold Tip 3555 shaft


----------



## coaster500

Way to start the year  !!!


Slideshow...  

http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c210/coaster500/Big Jims successful hunters/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## SELFBOW

8 of the 10 are trad kills. 4 for Rapidfire, 3 for Buckbacks and 1 for Shane, his first w Sweet Pea. 3 for Sweet Pea and 5 for Mark's Black Widow...


----------



## gregg dudley

That Jan 8 squirrel pic is cover quality!  NICE!


----------



## T.P.

gregg dudley said:


> That Jan 8 squirrel pic is cover quality!  NICE!



Dang sure is!


----------



## sawtooth

all i've got so far... 
a small spike from C'Hatchee
Two little piggies from C'Hatchee
 Cedar arrows, Magnus heads and my bow from that dude in Albany...... John? jack?
  These were from the Chickasawhatchee TBG winter hunt...I forgot the date??


----------



## sawtooth

april 26th, 2012
50# big jim buffalo
tapered cedar home made arrow
magnus II 125gr.


----------



## trad bow

Opening day turkey.


----------



## Al33

*May 4th*

drilled him with a 1535 tipped with a Treeshark from my 46# Bear Grizzly


----------



## robert carter

pig from January and a Gobbler from April. Had one other 
Turkey a Jake with no pic.RC


----------



## OconeeDan

Do fish count?
Lake Sinclair, 70's Bear Kodiak Hunter
Thanks Greg (GHC) for the good time!
Dan Masson


----------



## Jake Allen

OconeeDan said:


> Do fish count?
> Lake Sinclair, 70's Bear Kodiak Hunter
> Thanks Greg (GHC) for the good time!
> Dan Masson



Yep! Traditional kills 2012.
Good fish and good shot Dan!


----------



## Jake Allen

January 23, 2012. 
20 plus pound Boar Racoon.
 10:30 pm; Me, my dog, my bow, 3 arrows and a headlamp. Dog treed the racoon the 2nd time in a thick part of the swamp.
 I got into position, twisted the headlamp sideways on my head, and was able to get as arrow into him taking about a 40 foot straight up shot.
Coon took the arrow just in front of the hindquarter and out the front shoulder. The tree kept the arrow from passing thru. Took the racoon about 30 seconds or so before he fell. 
He was mad when he hit the ground and briefly took it out on the catbriars. 
It was exciting. Boy, they sure can make some wicked sounds.


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Wicked picture Jake. Mike


----------



## jerry russell

*Luke's Bear*

My son's first trad bear. June 2012 Quebec, Canada
56# PSA Black Widow 2-blade Nativ broadhead. The bear was aged at more than 20 years old and the teeth were all but gone. One of the most beautiful coats I have ever seen.


----------



## jerry russell

*Quebec Bear*

Quebec- 2012
55# SA-III Black Widow,  Sawtooth custom chundoo shaft and a very well used Bear Razorhead. Recovery distance-40 yards.


----------



## jerry russell

*Trad Fishys*

59# Model MA Black Widow with Muzzy gear.


----------



## sawtooth

a little piggy.. #4 for the year.. 50# big jim buffalo, cedar arrow that i made, bear razorhead.


----------



## Lorren68

*A couple of firsts for me*







[/IMG]

Taken on July 29 2012

bear Kodiak Hunter, 50lb @ 28 using ICS carbon arrows with 500 spine, Medicine Bear archery "BADGER" 150 grain broadhead.  6-8 yard shot 50 yard recovery.

First hog and first big game traditional archery kill.


----------



## sawtooth

opening day 2012
6 point
50# Big Jim Buffalo bow
cedar arrow that i made
125gr. Magnus


----------



## SELFBOW

1977 Kodiak Magnum 60s Bear Razorhead


----------



## SELFBOW

*Fish from the*

summer w the old 57 Polar Bear


----------



## SELFBOW

*Nolan's 1st Trad Deer*


----------



## ngabowhunter

Sept 9 2012
First Traditional Deer
71# @ 28 Shulz Trophy Hunter
Full Length GoldTip 5575
100 grn Brass Insert
100 grn Steel Broadhead Adapter
160 grn Magnus I Broadhead


----------



## trad bow

Opening day hog. 125#ish Shot with 53# Fedora recurve, Beman 500 arrows with a 100 grain insert and a 165 grain Muzzy Phantom Special


----------



## sawtooth

9-11-12
doe
big Jim Buffalo, 50#
cedar arrow
Zwickey eskimo


----------



## Al33

Not a white tail or pig, but what the hey, it was fun.


----------



## rapid fire

*Red Hat Hunt Club*

Put this old girl down this morning.


----------



## Al33

9/14/2012 - 9 AM Red Hat Hunters Club Doe

Crow Creek Black Feather longbow, 53#, 2114 tipped with a Tree Shark head.


----------



## Al33

9/15/12 Dove @ 32 yards
Crow Creek Black Feather longbow, 53#, 1535 GT tipped with a Hammerhead blunt.


----------



## Bucky T

*First*

9-15-12

Screven C.

62" Beowulf 56lbs@28"

Big Jim's Quiver

32" Gold Tip Blems 5575's

100gr insert

125gr Magnus II

6pt


----------



## TIMBO1985

*my first trad kill*


----------



## TIMBO1985




----------



## hogdgz

*Velvet Buck*

Big Jim Buffalo Bow
GT 35/55
Magnus I broadhead


----------



## DaddyPaul

9/21/12 First Traditional Kill
2012 Bear Super Kodiak
50@28 60"s
GT 3555 from The Large One
175 grain VPA
EFA quiver


----------



## chenryiv

9/23/12 First Traditional Kill
Dekalb County

54" Big Jim Thunderchild 54# @ 28
27.5" Easton FMJ w/75gr insert
140gr Simmons Tiger Shark

7 Pt, 220LW


----------



## BGBH

Sept 1st





Sept 11th





Sept 25th


----------



## chenryiv

Sept. 25
Hoots 54# @ 26 w/MFX - Simmons Interceptor


----------



## Jayin J

Big Jim Thunder Child 48@28.  35/55 with a total of 225 grains up front.  Simmons Shark.  White Oak Doe #1


----------



## Mudfeather




----------



## Al33

Sept. 27th - 8' 1" lizard, 59# Bamboo Longhunter with the help of Jerry & Luke Russell and Larry young Jr.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

*October,1st 8 pt buck columbia county*

Bob Lee Stick,57#@ 28" heritage 350 shafts, muzzy phantom 220 broadhead, one lucky red hat!


----------



## Rare Breed

Sept.10


----------



## Rare Breed

Sept.25


----------



## dpoole

dpoole Schley county


----------



## Hoyt

Killed this 8pt. in Shawnee National Forest yesterday Oct. 6. with Big Foot recurve and Simmons Tree Sharks. Lost all my good pictures while downloading from camera to computer.


----------



## Hoyt

Recovered my pictures ...


----------



## Al33

Hoyt said:


> Killed this 8pt. in Shawnee National Forest yesterday Oct. 6. with Big Foot recurve and Simmons Tree Sharks.



Awesome!!!


----------



## Al33

Rare Breed said:


> Sept.25



Way to go Cheyenne!!!


----------



## Neven

Here's my deer from about a week ago. I was on the ground and he walked into me.


----------



## Tikki

These trad hunters are laying them down!! Way to Go Guys!!


----------



## jerry russell

Central Georgia
56# Black Widow "Ironwood" PMA recurve
Heritage Carbon Shafts
Steel Force head
23 yard shot with a 150 yard recovery


----------



## Jayin J

Dillo, Horse Creek Camp.


----------



## DAGATOR16

Osage self bow
72 inch
55lb at 29


----------



## jerry russell

Luke Russell
Halloween Doe
10 yard shot with 75 yard recovery.
56# "Ironwood" PMA Black Widow
Heritage Shaft
Steel Force Head


----------



## jerry russell

Luke Russell
Central Georgia 9 point
25 yard shot with 200 yard recovery.
56# "Ironwood" PMA Black Widow
Heritage Shaft
Magnus Stinger Head


----------



## Jake Allen

11-4-2012
Schley County

Sky 15" TDX Riser, 44# Dryad Epic Longbow Limbs
GT 3555 
Magnus 1, 175 Grain





Rabbit with the Dryad Riser and Limbs



Dove


----------



## hogdgz

*#2*

Tender young doe!!!


----------



## Al33

*#2 - small doe 11/15*

53# Crow Creek Black Feather take-down
2114 tipped with a 190 gr Simmons Tree Shark
10-12 yards quartering away.
Unbelievable but she went 200 yards with two gaping holes.


----------



## Chris Horsman

Great stuff Al. Big holes let all the blood out. I`ve had one go 150 yds with no lungs or heart. Go figure


----------



## jerry russell

56# PMA Widow
Nativ 2-Blade
Henry County, Georgia


----------



## Jake Allen

Buck Number 2 for 2012; tagged out.
Killed November 9, 2012

6 pointer, good sized body, lots of fine venison.
Tough shot and a long trail job; had alot of good help from my friends, Donnie and Hatchett Dan.

Mighty proud to get him.

15" TDX Riser, Dryad Epic Longbow Limbs tillered to 42#'s
Magnus 1 Broadhead on a 3555 GT shaft


----------



## Jayin J

Deer #2.  Big Jim Thunder Child 48@28.   Pass thru, went 40 yards Thanksgiving Morning


----------



## jerry russell

Black Widow SAIII 53@28
Steel force on a carbon shaft.
22 yard shot with a 60 yard recovery


----------



## jerry russell

Black Widow Bow with a Nativ two blade.


----------



## robert carter

Some more for this year. Been a poor year compared to last but I do feel blessed.RC


----------



## ALwoodsman

This is my first deer with a traditional bow.  I shot her on opening day of gun season in AL.


----------



## Jake Allen

Congratulations on your first trad kill! 
Fine deer.




ALwoodsman said:


> This is my first deer with a traditional bow.  I shot her on opening day of gun season in AL.


----------



## longbowdave1

tradhunter98 said:


> Shot this deer with my homemade bow Easton XX75 shaft and Magnus head. I could not get the pic. to download when it was any larger.



Nice Job!


----------



## robert carter

Congrats. Heck of a deer.RC


----------



## tee p

black widow psr, grizzly stick shaft, badger broadhead


----------



## tradhunter98

I shot this deer on Oct. 13 with my homemade bow Easton XX75 shaft and Magnus head. got the good pic. now!


----------



## SELFBOW

tradhunter98 said:


> I shot this deer on Oct. 13 with my homemade bow Easton XX75 shaft and Magnus head. got the good pic. now!



Thats a great buck Gerard Congrats!


----------



## tee p

# 2


----------



## chenryiv

Dekalb County 12/23/12
L'il Hoots Recurve 51# @ 26
GT 3555, Simmons Tiger Shark


----------



## halrowland

*boss hog*

Al,
I shot this 300 lb bruiser in Savannah Riv. swamp.  Got only 10 inches of arrow in him but he only went about 60 yds...heh heh heh


----------



## Nathan Smith

*Gilmer co buck*

Got this one dec 9. 5yd shot with a homemade 47 lb recurve.


----------



## jerry russell

Shooting my old Widow with a Magnus Stinger head.


----------



## ChrisSpikes

All of my kills this year were with a Centaur Triple Carbon Elite 62", 63# @ 28".  Easton Axis shafts and Simmons Treeshark.



September 25th
Water Oaks
7 yard shot
15 yard recovery


----------



## ChrisSpikes

September 27th
Persimmons/Bullard Creek WMA
6 yard shot
70 yard recovery


----------



## ChrisSpikes

October 2nd
Persimmons/Horse Creek WMA
12 yard shot
0 yard recovery


----------



## ChrisSpikes

October 8th
Water Oaks/Horse Creek WMA
10 yard shot
25 yard recovery


----------



## ChrisSpikes

October 18th
On the ground scouting for deer/Horse Creek WMA
Pig #1:  18 yard shot/3 yard recovery
Pig #2:  22 yard shot/30 yard recovery


----------



## ChrisSpikes

October 19th
Funnel
30 yard shot
60 yard recovery


----------



## ChrisSpikes

October 23rd
Swamp Chestnuts/Horse Creek WMA
12 yard shot
55 yard recovery


----------



## ChrisSpikes

November 22nd
Trail
6 yard shot
70 yard recovery


----------



## chenryiv

Jan 12, 2013.  2012 Extended Season
Black Widow PSAX 54# @ 26", GT 3555 - Simmons Interceptor
DeKalb County
12 yds


----------

